# Berry Bags



## feederseaters (Nov 8, 2009)

Hi everyone, 
I have been looking for some berry bags. I know Owhyee used to sell them, but are defunct indeffinately. I have come acrossed two berry bags from another member, however there are no staps, or harnesses. JUST THE BAG. I don't know how to get the supplies to complete this project. I just want some bags so my goats can go the the old folks home. 
They have gone to schools and such, but at the nursing home....the folks cant come outside. I cant let my boys poop all over the hospital......PLEASE HELP. 
I either need someone who can complete the set up or sell me some berry bags with harnesses already attached. 
Thanks again,


----------



## Shas (Oct 7, 2010)

Jessica, hi

I'n not sure what you are looking fior,
but maybe these will help...?

http://strathmoreladder.com/supplies.cfm

http://www.wellsandwade.com/pickingbags.html


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

None of those look like they'll fit a goats bum... ;-)


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

If you can sew we can provide straps and buckles. We have actually thought about making them now that Owyhee is out of business but honestly it is an item that would only sell one or two a year.


----------



## Shas (Oct 7, 2010)

Oh, _BERRY_ bags.
Now I get it.
*blushing*
Looks like I need to update my forum skills from
"Read twice, answer once"
to
"Read thrice, then move on to the next topic."

"Berry bags", forsooth!


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

Rex said:


> If you can sew we can provide straps and buckles. We have actually thought about making them now that Owyhee is out of business but honestly it is an item that would only sell one or two a year.


Just make them disposable and you'll have a steady stream of orders. It's the Microsoft method of marketing. Just make something that is so wide open that any ...hmmm. berries... around just fall into it ... and when it really stinks people just toss it and come back and buy the newest version.

You could start out with BerryBag3.5 then, BB98 and NT , BB2000, BB7 then when the last one doesn't work at all just put a clear patch in it and you can call it BBVista (Berry Bag with a View).

If you're really clever you could make a BB-embedded, but I won't go there.


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

Shas said:


> Oh, _BERRY_ bags.
> Now I get it.
> *blushing*
> Looks like I need to update my forum skills from
> ...


Don't feel bad Shas... Check the archives and you'll see that sometimes I don't even read the stuff I post.


----------



## Perry (May 8, 2009)

Butt-Head packgoats has done some custom goat coats for me. They might do custom Berry bags. It may be worth an email or phone call.


----------

